# SCSI Controller für Tape Roboter

## Tiberian

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Tape Roboter von Fujitsu Siemens geschenkt bekommen (MBK Wechsler 9084-110).

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Whitelabeled-Gerät von Exabyte. Innen drin ist ein normales LTO-2 Tape Laufwerkt verbaut.

Da das Gerät schon lange nicht mehr hergestellt/vertrieben wird, ist es recht schwer hierfür Infos zu bekommen.

Um die Infos zum Gerät geht es mir aber gar nicht so, sondern darum was für einen SCSI-Controller ich hier verbauen sollte um das Tape zum Laufen zu kriegen. Ich meine mich noch dunkel zu erinnern, dass es dafür nur einige Controller gab die zuverlässig funktionierten, normale SCSI Raid Controller gingen dafür ja nicht.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung und kann mir nen Controller nennen der mit so einem Tape Roboter klar kommen würde?

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Viele Grüße

Tiberian

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

als erstes solltest du dir in diesem Fall mal das Handbuch antun: http://sysdoc.doors.ch/FUJITSUSIEMENS/42020d13.pdf

Dann nach einem SCSI Controller suchen. Ein RAID-Controller ist für ein Bandlaufwerk/wechler immer die falsche Wahl, auch wenn einige Hersteller dies supporten.

Wie man schön im Handbuch sieht, handelt es sich wohl um einen SCSI-2, Ultra, Ultra-2 Anschluss. IIRC wird das dann auch ein LVD Anschluss sein. Daran solltest du dich erstmal primär halten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tiberian

Hallo Stefan,

danke für deine Antwort.

Welchen SCSI Controller bzw. welche Anschlüsse dieser bieten sollte war mir schon klar. Kam wohl im Originalpost bissl falsch rüber.

Ja es handelt sich um einen Ultra-2 LVD Anschluss, das habe ich bereits herausgefunden.

Was ich gerne wissen würde, welche Controller hierfür am Besten geeignet sind bzw. Erfahrungswerte von anderen die das schon gemacht haben. Speziell gehts mir hier darum, welcher Chipsatz auf z.B. Adaptec Controllern gut mit Tape Laufwerken funktioniert. Hier erinnere ich mich eben, dass es nur einige Generationen an Chipsätzen gibt mit denen dies wirklich sauber funktioniert.

Viele Grüße

Tiberian

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hat ein bissle länger gedauert zu antworten, aber hier mal eine Empfehlung für einen Controller: Adaptec 2940U2W (bei Ebay für ca 90€ Sofortkauf zu haben).

MfG. Stefan

----------

